# jak zrobić emerge --update world --pomiń_jeden_pakiet ?

## misterLu

jak w temacie:

Chce zrobić emerge -uvbD world, ale z pominięciem xfree. 

Zawsze mi sie wykrzacza na tym jednym pakiecie:cry: Powiem szczerze, 

że jeszcze nigdy nie udało mi sie skompilowac xfree na mojej stacji...

----------

## meteo

1. można "oszukać" portage. man emerge ma taką opcję...

```
inject (-i)

              Injecting  a  package  inserts a 'stub' for that package so that

              Portage thinks that it is installed.  It is handy if  you  need,

              say,  a  binary version of XFree86 for esoteric hardware, or you

              just like to roll your own packages.  You must specify  a  cate-

              gory  and  particular  version  of a package for injecting.  For

              example, emerge inject sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.19.

```

2. można zablokować jakąś paczkę dopisując np.

```
<x11-misc/xplanet-1.0.1
```

w /etc/portage/package.mask

----------

## misterLu

mam problem z tym injectem, nie wiem jak go użyć:

```

1

bash-2.05b# emerge -i xfree

!!! xfree is not a specific cat/pkg-version, skipping...

2

bash-2.05b# emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

!!! BAD COUNTER in 'x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5'

>>> Injected x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5.

3

bash-2.05b# emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0

!!! BAD COUNTER in 'x11-base/xfree-4.3.0'

>>> Injected x11-base/xfree-4.3.0.

4

bash-2.05b# emerge -i x11-base/xfree

!!! x11-base/xfree is not a specific cat/pkg-version, skipping...

5

bash-2.05b# emerge -i /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree

!!! /usr/portage/x11-base/xfree is not a specific cat/pkg-version, skipping...

```

a co do drugiego rozwiązania, to ja mam założyć ten plik

/etc/portage/package.mask ??? Bo nie mam go u siebie

----------

## meteo

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> mam problem z tym injectem, nie wiem jak go użyć:

 

u mnie poszło tak:

```
koza xfree # emerge -i x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

!!! Not injecting x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5; Package already exists.

```

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> a co do drugiego rozwiązania, to ja mam założyć ten plik
> 
> /etc/portage/package.mask ??? Bo nie mam go u siebie

 

tak

----------

